# Pool And Garden Maintenance Costa Del Sol, Fuengirola area



## ridgelind (Feb 18, 2019)

Hi,

New to the forum, hello everyone. 

Looking for advice and recommendations on pool and garden maintenance in the Fuengirola area.

Moving there with my family in March and have reserved a place - owner claims that they can supply a pool guy/gardener for 150 Euro a month. He supposedly comes 2 a month. 

Sounds quite expensive to be honest - anyone agree/disagree?

I have the option to care for the garden/maintain the pool on my own. 

Anyone can recommend any tried and trusted companies that would carry this out - I'd like to see what prices they can offer.

I'd be willing to maintain the pool/garden on my own, but have no knowledge of pools. I'b be able to maintain the garden, but have no tools, not sure if I want to invest in that. 

Any advice is greatly appreciated.

Regards


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

ridgelind said:


> Hi,
> 
> New to the forum, hello everyone.
> 
> ...


I would agree its sounds quite expensive but then I don't know how big your garden is. I have a place inland from Fuengirola (near Coin) and have the gras on my Campo cut by a a company once a year. It takes two men with strimmers three days and it costs me €350 all inclusive.

I would say two visits a month is not enough to maintain a pool in the summer months and I suggest you do the pool yourself. Its not rocket science as long as the pool equipment is in good working order. As for garden work, start with two hours a week at €15 per hour including equipment and see if that is enough to maintain it, just remember, watering is a daily task.


----------



## ridgelind (Feb 18, 2019)

DonMarco said:


> I would agree its sounds quite expensive but then I don't know how big your garden is. I have a place inland from Fuengirola (near Coin) and have the gras on my Campo cut by a a company once a year. It takes two men with strimmers three days and it costs me €350 all inclusive.
> 
> I would say two visits a month is not enough to maintain a pool in the summer months and I suggest you do the pool yourself. Its not rocket science as long as the pool equipment is in good working order. As for garden work, start with two hours a week at €15 per hour including equipment and see if that is enough to maintain it, just remember, watering is a daily task.


Garden is about 50 sqm maybe less. But I don't have any tools - there is a hose to water but I wouldn't have a lawnmower unless I bought one.

Yeah, I've heard that pool maintenance is not rocket science, but I dont even know where to start with maintenance - I've found a store that sells pool supplies - but I'm sure they'll try to sell me everything possible including the kitchen sink if I say I want to maintain this myself. Plus when I looked into the machine room for the pool, I have no idea what is what.

Where could I learn about this?


----------



## Monkey104 (Aug 24, 2014)

The internet is a wonderful source of information.
I have someone maintaining my pool at the moment but we move out in April and I will be doing the pool myself.
I would suggest YouTube as a good source of reference but do not just view one source as there are a plethora of differing views and opinions out there.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

ridgelind said:


> Garden is about 50 sqm maybe less. But I don't have any tools - there is a hose to water but I wouldn't have a lawnmower unless I bought one.
> 
> Yeah, I've heard that pool maintenance is not rocket science, but I dont even know where to start with maintenance - I've found a store that sells pool supplies - but I'm sure they'll try to sell me everything possible including the kitchen sink if I say I want to maintain this myself. Plus when I looked into the machine room for the pool, I have no idea what is what.
> 
> Where could I learn about this?


Eeehhhhrm 50sqm doesn't sound like a lot. An average underground pool is already 32sqm. do you possibly mean 50mx50m. This forum is as good aplace to learn about pool maintenance as any, just ask away. Post some photos of your pool equipment and we'll try and help.

The following is quite a good place to start as well -
https://homeguides.sfgate.com/floc-cloudy-pool-53022.html


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Frequently, the best solution is to ask your neighbours who is the best person/people to use. Ask several to avoid getting somebody's brother/mate who may be good in intention but not in practice.


----------



## Keithtoon (May 7, 2015)

DonMarco said:


> Eeehhhhrm 50sqm doesn't sound like a lot. An average underground pool is already 32sqm. do you possibly mean 50mx50m. This forum is as good aplace to learn about pool maintenance as any, just ask away. Post some photos of your pool equipment and we'll try and help.
> 
> The following is quite a good place to start as well -
> https://homeguides.sfgate.com/floc-cloudy-pool-53022.html


"""Garden is about 50 sqm"""


----------

